# Changer la carte graphique



## anthracite (13 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

alors voila, j'ai un macbook 13'' blanc unibody de 2009 et j'aimerais changer la carte graphique (actuellement NVIDIA GeForce 9400) et mettre la NVIDIA GeForce GT 520...
Déjà est-ce possible? Ensuite est-ce facile?

Voila, j'arrive pas à trouver de réponse, vous êtes mon dernier secour  merci d'avance!


----------



## Sly54 (13 Avril 2011)

anthracite a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> alors voila, j'ai un macbook 13'' blanc unibody de 2009 et j'aimerais changer la carte graphique (actuellement NVIDIA GeForce 9400) et mettre la NVIDIA GeForce GT 520...
> Déjà est-ce possible? Ensuite est-ce facile?


Possible, je ne crois pas, facile sûrement pas !
C'est une faiblesse (?) caractéristique (?) des portables Apple et autres iMac


----------



## anthracite (14 Avril 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Possible, je ne crois pas, facile sûrement pas !
> C'est une faiblesse (?) caractéristique (?) des portables Apple et autres iMac



aïe!
Bon merci de m'avoir répondu rapidement c'a m'évitera des frais malvenus


----------



## poissonfree (14 Avril 2011)

Heu.... depuis quand on peut changer de carte graphique sur un portable (Apple et non-Apple) ? 
A ma connaissance ils sont très très très rare (et cher par la même occasion).


----------



## anthracite (15 Avril 2011)

Ah si, sur un PC à moi je pouvais... Et il n'etait ni rare ni cher... Mais je ne m'en était pas occupé alors je ne sais pas du tout comment cela avait été fait...


----------

